# Buying new light fixture for 55G aquarium...a few questions



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon aquarium that has needed more lighting for awhile now. I found someone on craigslist selling a 48" 4x65 watt Coralife Power Compact fixture for a very good price.

-Is this a quality brand? I assume it is since I see it at my LFS all the time, and it is a pretty big brand name
-Will this light be TOO intense for my aquarium? I read this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/34149-proper-wattage-aquariums.html
And some things seemed weird about it. First of all, I noticed on the chart that the 55 gallon and the 75 gallon listings had the exact same dimensions. Is that even possible? Secondly, for the 55G listing, the max range it says is 220 watts. I think with all 4 bulbs the one I'm buying will be 260 watts. I just don't want to destroy all my plants if the light is too intense.

It also mentions it's better to have pressurized CO2. Right now I'm using the Red Sea Turbo CO2 Bio System. It's relatively cheap, so I was wondering if it's sufficient. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=14711


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

ohsnapitztom said:


> I have a 55 gallon aquarium that has needed more lighting for awhile now. I found someone on craigslist selling a 48" 4x65 watt Coralife Power Compact fixture for a very good price.
> 
> -Is this a quality brand? I assume it is since I see it at my LFS all the time, and it is a pretty big brand name
> -Will this light be TOO intense for my aquarium? I read this thread:
> ...


Too much light: I don't know how much is too much, but is it possible to turn off or take out some of the bulbs? If so, then you can adjust it to whatever level you need.

55G=75G size: That chart must have an error. Several other charts list the 55 gallon and 75 gallon aquariums as having the same length and height, but different widths. Here's one such chart: http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm.

I'm sorry I don't know the answers to any of your other questions


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

A 75 is a bit deeper from front to back. DIY CO2 (aka CO2 derived from yeast and sugar) is an inconsistent system which is marginally better than not using it at all. Get a pressurized system and put two 4' shop lights from Lowes on your tank and spend the mony saved on a tank and regulator. The needle valve and fittings can be purchased at Lowes as well.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys

I'll look into the pressurized CO2. I have noticed a difference from switching to the cheap system, but I don't have too many plants, so that may be why.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

The coralife fixture is a very good fixture. I have no first hand experience but I was looking at that light when I first got into the hobby. That fixture though will be too much light for diy co2. If you do get that fixture, I would just run the first bank of lights until you can get some pressurized co2.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

I already got the fixture, and it is very good quality. Got it for $90, and it think it runs for $270 at least. 

So basically the light is too intense and might ruin the plants without the proper levels of CO2 in the tank? Good to know...thanks.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

ohsnapitztom said:


> I already got the fixture, and it is very good quality. Got it for $90, and it think it runs for $270 at least.
> 
> So basically the light is too intense and might ruin the plants without the proper levels of CO2 in the tank? Good to know...thanks.


Yep, I think you may run into algae problems if run the lights full blast. That was a very good deal for the lights so I don't blame you for getting it. My suggestions though, get yourself 2 2l soda bottles for your co2. I would alternate the changing of the bottles so you can maximize the co2 concentration. That with running only 2x65w of light should do good until you can get yourself a pressurized system.


----------



## ohsnapitztom (Aug 27, 2009)

nokturnalkid said:


> Yep, I think you may run into algae problems if run the lights full blast. That was a very good deal for the lights so I don't blame you for getting it. My suggestions though, get yourself 2 2l soda bottles for your co2. I would alternate the changing of the bottles so you can maximize the co2 concentration. That with running only 2x65w of light should do good until you can get yourself a pressurized system.


Ah ok, I'll probably just take one of the bulbs out, bringing it down to 195 watts.

I have 2 blue bulbs and 2 white ones...which ones should I keep in for optimum plant growth?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Definately use the white light. Acintic(blue) isn't in the usuable spectrum for plants. Look for lights in the 6500k to 10000k range. When I had pc lighting, I liked a combo of the ge9325k and higher k light, 8000k or so. The ge9325k really makes the reds pop. If you want to use the ge9325k, you will have to get a square to straight pin adapter.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Let me tag along on this thread. I recently got a 4 x 65 watt PC fixture (same as the OP) from a friend to borrow while i figure out what i want to do. I use pressurized CO2 @ 30ppm via drop checker. 

If i run these bulbs say 2 all the time and all 4 for the noon burst this shouldnt be too much right? I can see it'll be tricky but i think if i can keep it balanced with the PPS system i'll be loving life. 

Also where can i find a light spectrum for Coralife bulbs. I was given 12k bulbs and need to use them for a month or so until i can make the 100$ for new ones. Then again i'm just borrowing the fixture so i need to buy it from the guy as well.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Muirner said:


> Let me tag along on this thread. I recently got a 4 x 65 watt PC fixture (same as the OP) from a friend to borrow while i figure out what i want to do. I use pressurized CO2 @ 30ppm via drop checker.
> 
> If i run these bulbs say 2 all the time and all 4 for the noon burst this shouldnt be too much right? I can see it'll be tricky but i think if i can keep it balanced with the PPS system i'll be loving life.
> 
> Also where can i find a light spectrum for Coralife bulbs. I was given 12k bulbs and need to use them for a month or so until i can make the 100$ for new ones. Then again i'm just borrowing the fixture so i need to buy it from the guy as well.


Sounds like a good plan. I would just play around with light duration until you find the "sweet spot". If I remember correctly, I was running 2x55 for 9hrs and 4x55 for 3hrs. That 12k bulb should work for now until you can get new ones. You don't have to get coralife brand bulbs since they are a bit pricey. Just make sure you get something with a square pin. Usually 65w=square 55w=straight. You may want to ask the seller just to confirm though. Also, the sprectrums of the bulbs are usually on the plastic base of pc bulbs.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Coralife fixtures are very decent but the bulbs, IMO, are crap as they put out alot of green light that doesnt do much for your plants. I believe they offer independant switches for the two banks of bulbs. If you changed out the bulbs for some good 55watt CF bulbs you could run the second bank a shorter period for a 'noon burst'.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

nokturnalkid said:


> Sounds like a good plan. I would just play around with light duration until you find the "sweet spot". If I remember correctly, I was running 2x55 for 9hrs and 4x55 for 3hrs. That 12k bulb should work for now until you can get new ones. You don't have to get coralife brand bulbs since they are a bit pricey. Just make sure you get something with a square pin. Usually 65w=square 55w=straight. You may want to ask the seller just to confirm though. Also, the sprectrums of the bulbs are usually on the plastic base of pc bulbs.


I have straight pin 65 watt 12k's in there now. They came from a reefing buddy of mine. So i took what i could while i'm jobless to make the best of the bad. So maybe my photo period is a little low right now. i have the following schedule:

LED night lights - 6:30 - 8am
1 bank of lights (2x65) 8:45-5:30
Noon burst (4x65) 12-2:30
LED night lights - 5:30 - 9:30

That's just my inital startup for now, we will see how it goes. I also removed all of the S. Minima off the top of the tank for maximum light. I cant wait. CO2 is pumpin, drop checker going in either tonight or first thing tomorrow, filter a crankin. I'm in love again!



newt said:


> The Coralife fixtures are very decent but the bulbs, IMO, are crap as they put out alot of green light that doesnt do much for your plants. I believe they offer independant switches for the two banks of bulbs. If you changed out the bulbs for some good 55watt CF bulbs you could run the second bank a shorter period for a 'noon burst'.


They were free bulbs, they will work as well if not better than my T8's i was running before (phillips 6500k) Especially when one ballast died and it went from 4x32 to 2x32. See above for the lighting schedule, your right i do have a noon burst. I will be investing in new bulbs once i make some loot so it will have to wait for now.


----------

